# Grove City in the News!



## ww (May 7, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,519309,00.html

Praying that God would reach this man's heart.


----------



## nicnap (May 7, 2009)

I want to know, how did he get caught? I hope another student got kicked out for looking at p*rn.

 on the praying for him.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 7, 2009)




----------



## fredtgreco (May 7, 2009)

The Herald, Sharon, Pa. - UPDATE: GCC student suspended for off-campus participation in online gay p0rn


----------



## Craig (May 7, 2009)

> Gechter is appealing the suspension and says he may sue claiming that the gay p**n job isn't any of the school's business, especially since he performed using the name "Vincent DeSalvo."


----------



## AndyS (May 8, 2009)

He used the money from _that_ to pay for his tuition @ a Christian college???

That's just terrible that something like this is how a good school like Grove City gets its name in the news.

Hope & pray that the school doesn't get the "Miss CA" treatment by the media.


----------

